# How old is this Flinstones Pedal Car?



## dungo (Jan 11, 2012)

Just wondering how old this Flintstones Pedal Car is... Its made of plastic
Thanks in advance


----------



## barracuda (Jan 12, 2012)

I believe that is an AMF Flintmobile from the mid-1970's.





 Irwin produced Flintstone pedal cars around 1962 that were a bit different.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Its got a whopping 2 foot-power engine just like the real one! Great find!


----------

